
Show HN: How to hack smart contracts (Ethernaut walkthrough series) - nczhu
https://hackernoon.com/ethernaut-lvl-0-walkthrough-abis-web3-and-how-to-abuse-them-d92a8842d71b
======
nczhu
I’m publishing a series of technical walkthroughs for Ethernaut’s smart
contract hacking puzzles.

Ethernaut's been an excellent learning resource to dive deeper into the
vulnerabilities of a Turing complete language on the blockchain, like
Solidity.

Throughout the 18 levels, you reproduce some of the biggest hacks in Ethereum
history, i.e. the 50M DAO hack, resulting from a re-entrancy problem and the
$30M Parity hack, induced by a delegatecall() exploitation…

Here's the first post, on how to abuse fallback function vulnerabilities

